# Pens that look like Cigars



## evanslmtd (Oct 24, 2010)

*Hey Guys*
A couple of weeks ago I clicked on a link to someone that was making pens that looked like Cigars (the smoking kind) and for the life of me can't remember where I found it. I have a buddy that wants me to build a Pen for his Dad's B'Day that would look like the brand of Cigar that he smokes. 
Anyone have a clue?
Thanks.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 24, 2010)

Peter 'Aggromere' does quite a few...like in this post:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67288&highlight=cigar+pens


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 24, 2010)

Personally, I like Martins "cigar" pens the best.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64679&highlight=cigar


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 24, 2010)

jasontg99 said:


> Personally, I like Martins "cigar" pens the best.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64679&highlight=cigar



Ah yes, Martin does an outstanding job on them as well...


----------



## evanslmtd (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response guys! Some great information/photos in those posts.
The link I had found (and the lost) was to a Webb Site that had a tutorial on making the the "Cigar" Pens.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know of any website that has a tutorial on those - I have only seen them here...


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 24, 2010)

evanslmtd said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys! Some great information/photos in those posts.
> The link I had found (and the lost) was to a Webb Site that had a tutorial on making the the "Cigar" Pens.



To make them simply follow any closed end tutorial...


----------

